# Reducing nic levels



## Schnappie (26/7/16)

Good day

I am generally a 0mg vaper of late and even 3mg now seems to knock my in the head. Fact is now and then with my dessert vapes i still like some nic and 1.5 mg seems all but phased out now in the market.

Question is if I buy a 0mg juice and mix it with a 3mg juice of the same volume do I en up with 1.5 mg? The maths says yes I think but I just want to be sure.

I also have VG and PG DIY nic from skyblue vaping thing its 3.6 or something if i recall somewhere in my cupboard maybe that would make a cheaper way to add some nic to commercial juices but how much do I add to achieve say 1.5 mg nic? And would it need to steep again with the nic?

Thanks in advance for any of the mixing pros or anyone who knows


----------



## Cespian (26/7/16)

Technically speaking 50% of the 3mg juice and 50% of the 0mg should result in 1.5mg nicotine. Steeping is suggested as nicotine tends to suspend on top (or so Ive read) but Im sure a thorough vigorous shake will do and maybe a days worth of steeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/7/16)

Quite correct, mixing 3 mg with 0 mg in equal proportions will give you 1.5 mg.

The skyblue nic is probably 36 mg. You would need to add 1.304 ml of the 36 mg nic to 30 ml of 0 mg juice to get to 1.5 mg nic. Remember to shake the skyblue nic well before adding. Shake juice well too. Leave resultant juice overnight for integration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/7/16)

Cespian said:


> Technically speaking 50% of the 3mg juice and 50% of the 0mg should result in 1.5mg nicotine. Steeping is suggested as nicotine tends to suspend on top (or so Ive read) but Im sure a thorough vigorous shake will do and maybe a days worth of steeping.


Thanks will give it a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/7/16)

Andre said:


> Quite correct, mixing 3 mg with 0 mg in equal proportions will give you 1.5 mg.
> 
> The skyblue nic is probably 36 mg. You would need to add 1.304 ml of the 36 mg nic to 30 ml of 0 mg juice to get to 1.5 mg nic.


Thanks for the quick calculation that sounds like the cheaper option.


----------



## Schnappie (27/7/16)

Mixing vm4 0mg and 3mg nice warm winter vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------

